
OpenEdge – Extend cloud computing, data and service to edge devices - blopeur
https://github.com/baidu/openedge
======
zwkrt
Serious question: can someone describe to me or point me to a blog post about
what 'edge' computing can do? I am having a hard time understanding what the
difference is between it and 'normal' cloud infra where end-clients call to a
central cloud service. In other words, what is the architectural difference
between Snapchat, where many end devices have a thick-client connection to a
central service, and 'edge' computing?

~~~
Rapzid
You request static assets from a CDN and your request hits a "lambda" function
on the edge. It inspects your user agent and decides to send you mobile-
optimized assets.

It's largely about latencies. Doing certain request(and response!) processing
closer to the client, along with potential data locality benefits, you can get
responses back faster and more efficiently.

------
stcredzero
I was about to implement 'Edge Servers' for my MMO game system. However, in
that context, those have commonly been other cloud instances running somewhere
like AWS, which act as an intermediary to the client. My own 'Edge Servers'
would maintain Websocket and WebRTC connections, and perhaps authoritatively
implement a 'Player State' state machine. They would have a security function
somewhat like a firewall ro reduce attack surface, though they wouldn't
replace a firewall, but rather work in conjunction with one and behind one.

The OpenEdge seems to be more of a traditional 'Edge' server for static
assets, but combined with a lambda. I wonder if this concept could be extended
for something like my 'Edge Servers' which require more stateful operation?
Can stateful cloud assets be given more advantageous network placement, like
other 'Edge' servers?

------
waffle_ss
Hopefully it drowns out google results for OpenEdge ABL, formerly known as
Progress. Awful 4GL programming language/database (don't ask me how I know).

~~~
Eldt
I hope not, Google is the only reliable way to find what I'm looking for in
their docs

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
Can you just use `site:` or whatever to narrow it down, if you're explicitly
using Google to search a known target site (e.g. official docs)?

------
PanosJee
This is a joke. Go to Balena.io and never look back. Really well thought edge
platform. And yes it’s OSS too.

